# What would you do?



## Sasha (Apr 24, 2009)

what would you be doing if you weren't in ems? not inhealth care?


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 24, 2009)

Enologist or Viticulturist


----------



## Epi-do (Apr 24, 2009)

Honestly, I have no idea.  I have worked in microbiology labs as a tech in the past, and I have a degree as a paralegal.  I didn't like doing either one of them at all.  I would probably be job hopping, hating what I was doing, but trying to tolerate it just to make a living.


----------



## VFFforpeople (Apr 24, 2009)

I would probably go back to school and figure out what else would be fun and interesting. I would probably be an SO or PD, or I don't know maybe back to construction.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Apr 24, 2009)

*re*

probably network administration


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 24, 2009)

Law Enforcement.


----------



## silver (Apr 24, 2009)

I would probably become a mad scientist in the biochem, or pharm research probably.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 24, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Enologist or Viticulturist




Leave it to Vent to use big words for wine maker! 

I think I'd be in special education. I used to work with TMD and autistic children during middle and some of high school and I loved them.  Or maybe a social worker or guidance counselor.


----------



## VFFforpeople (Apr 24, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Leave it to Vent to use big words for wine maker!
> 
> I think I'd be in special education. I used to work with TMD and autistic children during middle and some of high school and I loved them.  Or maybe a social worker or guidance counselor.



Really good jobs right there. My cousin has cerebral Paulsie (sp? unsure). and I actually had a way less life immobilizing version of autism. They are so much fun.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Apr 24, 2009)

*re*

Seeing Vent's post so made me think of that movie (Lets go to prison)


----------



## el Murpharino (Apr 24, 2009)

I'd be playing a helluva lot more golf...


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 24, 2009)

What I've always wanted to do... be a LEO.



But in reality, it would have to be SOME job that wasn't a normal 9-5 in a cubicle.  I need variety to enjoy my job, and if I don't enjoy my job, there is no point in doing it.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 24, 2009)

*Environmental quality technician or disaster preparedness specialist*

However, at this point in my life, "retired" would be fine, thanks.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 24, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> However, at this point in my life, "retired" would be fine, thanks.



Retirement!? You can retire when you're dead. You've still got a good 10 or 20 years left in ya!


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 24, 2009)

*Retire when I'm dead? What's the point of that?*

Work to live, not live to work

PS: To all you youngsters who will soon be paying for our Social Security: ignore that).


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 25, 2009)

Forest Service... need to be out and not in an office and love the outdoors...

That of open my own Olive Garden franchise!


----------



## Sapphyre (Apr 25, 2009)

I'd probably be job hopping...


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Apr 25, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Enologist or Viticulturist


 
Yeah, you just can't beat a good cab; maybe a cynthiana.

If I couldn't do, I'd teach.


----------



## reaper (Apr 25, 2009)

Circus clown!!


----------



## BLSBoy (Apr 25, 2009)

Porn star.


----------



## johnrsemt (Apr 25, 2009)

did retail management for 13 years before I got into EMS,   could still be doing that.

shoot myself in the foot before I ever go back to it though.


----------



## DV_EMT (Apr 25, 2009)

hmm....

selling cars? i've always had a knack at selling products. maybe communications or radio broadcast. could be fun!


----------



## imurphy (Apr 25, 2009)

Definately be a trophey husband!!


----------



## emtfarva (Apr 25, 2009)

I don't know....


Let's see:

Bank Robber
A Pt
Fire Fighter


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 25, 2009)

I would have finished school for Explosives Engineering


----------



## paemt08 (Apr 26, 2009)

LEO or pilot


----------



## fortsmithman (Apr 26, 2009)

I'd probably go back to school and become a game warden.


----------



## benkfd (Apr 26, 2009)

Probably still be delivering home oxygen.


----------



## daedalus (Apr 26, 2009)

geophysics. I would be a USGS guy or something similar, researching earthquakes and doing field work.

If I wasn't going into medicine after medic school, I think I would move into emergency management at the federal career level.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 26, 2009)

Test dummy for Toyota!

That or open my own International House of Cereal…. That’s right folks… an I HOC


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 26, 2009)

Back being a barista. I was a bartender who mixed up coffe cocktails instead of alcoholic. no fun in that.


----------



## JeffDHMC (Apr 26, 2009)

Travel writer for Conde Nast. Would rather do that anyway. Paid to travel and tell other people about it? C'mon.

Jeff


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 27, 2009)

JeffDHMC said:


> Travel writer for Conde Nast. Would rather do that anyway. Paid to travel and tell other people about it? C'mon.
> 
> Jeff


I would so travel to japan. always loved it. japan or scotland.


----------



## VFFforpeople (Apr 27, 2009)

I would either do what i orignally posted. Or go back and become a history teacher-college level. That way I can get the 4.0 perfect student..fail them and teach them life is all full of screw you factors lol.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 27, 2009)

Paramedic was honestly never what I was actually going to school for, I kind of happened into it, decided I liked it, and stuck with it. (I had already been an EMT B for 2 1/2 years at that point just FYI). 

I would probably be working for a newspaper somewhere, or as a professional photographer (both of which I did prior to becoming a Medic). If I go back to school now, I'll probably go into some sort of biology or chemistry field since journalism isn't a very reliable career anymore.


----------



## VFFforpeople (Apr 28, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Test dummy for Toyota!
> 
> That or open my own International House of Cereal…. That’s right folks… an I HOC



I would so eat there!! Better be 24/7!!


----------



## CAOX3 (Apr 28, 2009)

Sasha said:


> what would you be doing if you weren't in ems? not inhealth care?



Hmmm..... paying my bills on time.


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 28, 2009)

Fire/rescue (emphasis on USAR), public health (epidemiology, disaster management), LE (investigations), journalism.


----------



## apagea99 (Apr 28, 2009)

I would probably stick with some sort of service: fire, law enforcement, or maybe even active duty military.


----------



## john76 (Apr 28, 2009)

forensic science or juvenile parole officier maybe family counseler. any of which would beat the factory im at now until i finish emt  school.


----------



## NRNCEMT (Apr 29, 2009)

Network Admin & Computer Specialist for a hospital that hired me before I ever finished my degree.  I had 1/2 of a semester left and I quit...couldn't picture myself stuck behind a desk my whole life.


----------



## gillysaurus (Apr 29, 2009)

If not in EMS?
I would still be at Starbucks or Hooters to pay my way through my Biology degree on my way to medical school.

Not in healthcare at all?
Pursuing my dream of becoming a professional dancer (which would never happen) or choreographer for some traveling show. Opening my own dance studio.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 29, 2009)

gillysaurus said:


> I would still be at... Hooters to pay my way through ... school.



Because guys have never heard that one before!


----------



## gillysaurus (Apr 29, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Because guys have never heard that one before!



Gets them every time


----------



## Jeremy89 (Apr 29, 2009)

Absolute dream job?  Stunt car driver

Realistically?  Probably in journalism or video prodution.  I loved doing that (and still do) but healthcare has a hold of me, and is much more exciting... well at times...


----------



## fortsmithman (Apr 29, 2009)

gillysaurus said:


> If not in EMS?
> I would still be at Starbucks or Hooters to pay my way through my Biology degree on my way to medical school.



I'd probably be if not a game warden then probably a bouncer at Hooters.


----------



## Sparky21 (Apr 29, 2009)

fire...but around here that is part of ems so the military or something with horses?


----------

